# Slowing your horse down on the lunge



## Kezza (22 February 2007)

My boy is a complete fruit loop most of the time and we have therefore avoided lunging for some time now as I simply cannot slow him down and I worry he'll do himself an injury. How do you slow down a highly strung horse on the lunge? I have tried using voice and body language but he pretty much ignores me until he's got it out of his system some 15 minutes later. He just does extended trot and sometimes breaks into a canter and I try lengthening the line and bringing it in to me and he won't stop until I am almost at his head by which time he's going round in a tight circle and I worry about his legs in case he stacks it! I think because he was driven as a youngster that makes it worse as he's used to having the line behind him so as I get behind his movement (which I obviously try not to), he goes faster and thinks it's a game.

As soon as we get in the lunging pen he's on his toes and bouncing along and then comes the power trot, I wouldn't mind but he's 21 this year so I have a heart attack when he starts bombing about! I must sound like a complete pratt singing whoa for 10 minutes! I've tried changing direction frequently as well and that doesn't help. I prefer not to strap him down so I don't use side reins etc but I have used them before and he's exactly the same.


----------



## PinkFairy (22 February 2007)

i have the same problem sometimes, sometimes give a little pull on the line and firmer voice commands but i am interested to hear other advice as it is not 110% successful, my advice doesn't sound like it will do much good for your horse!


----------



## Spot1 (22 February 2007)

Hi. Too much energy? Too much feed? Not that I feel the former much myself these days.  What has worked well for me is this. Keep quiet 
	
	
		
		
	


	




, let the horse out on a large circle and let him run off his energy.  when he starts listening for you, give the command asking him to go as he is( if he is trotting ask him to trot on) When you think he wants to stop ask him to carry on for at least a couple of circuits 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. Then ask for the downward transition, if you don't get a response send him on again for a few more circuits. Sometimes a few tugs or raising your arm will gain his attention.  If you walk forwards with him it is possible to "drive"  a horse  to a fence or school wall.  Be careful if you try this, if he's not ready he may spook or get upset.  Don't "wind a horse in" 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 when longing.  When he does stop walk out to him.  Give him lots of fuss( well I don't expect I need tell you that 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)   Give him a bit of a rest walk him around and when he is settled ...   lunge the little beauty again


----------



## claireross (22 February 2007)

Can't help you much, as my horse can either be an angel or a devil on the lunge.  Today he was awfull, its the last time I lunge in just a lunging caverson, he crashed into the fence and at one point I nearly had to let go 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.   I hate attaching the lunge line to his bit, but he really doesn't pull at all when I do.  Do you use side reins or anything else, I do find they help with the control issue.


----------



## Krysha_n_Helga (22 February 2007)

i was told to put the arm up which i use or the whip (if you use one coz i don`t) and they slow down. it`s works on helga but not all horses.


----------



## pixie (22 February 2007)

Have you tried using 2 reins?


----------



## the watcher (22 February 2007)

I used to lunge a big ex chaser who would regularly try to waterski me around the school...I learned to just let him go at his own speed for a few minutes on a massive circle until he would start listening to me..after a few months of schooling he would start off in walk and never step up a gear unless I asked him, and would slow down again too.


----------



## henryhorn (22 February 2007)

Make sure you have a longer enough line for a start. you need at least 24 feet long.  If you want to make him slow down quicker, add a roller and some side reins, then when he does go, he has to work!
Allow him to run round without opening your mouth for a good ten minutes, making sure you move your body at a similar angle. then drop the lunge line lower to the ground, drop your eyes and posture and turn your body slightly away from him. keep your eye slyly on him but don't raise your head. 
I've never yet met a horse who doesn't respond to this lack of interest, they normally look a you rather puzzled and slow to a trot. keep doing it and they walk.
I think by trying to slow him down you have made it a game, and he loves it!
iIf he slips he will soon steady up, horses aren't that stupid.
If he feels that good there isn't much wrong with him, and  provided you protect his legs and have a reasonable lungeing surface why are you so worried? 
try the side reins between his front legs provided he isn't likely to leap on them, that will make it harder work for him.
I think your tension is getting to him so acting dis-interested may be the key. 
Then again, we have a 24 year old welsh Cob who breaks into a sweat if brought in and left alone, so who am I to talk!!!!


----------



## FREESTYLER (22 February 2007)

Two lines and a friend to walk around with you? just in Walk, doing walk and halt walk and halt.  I know it is a long process and tiresome but could possibly help.  The helper would also have a leadrope attached to the bride/cavesson.  End once the horse has done this for say 5/10 mins and do again the following day etc.... long way around but horses do have good memory and eventually the helper could walk into the middle and see how it goes??


----------



## Kezza (23 February 2007)

Definitely not too much feed, this is his natural personality and he's never changed even when his diet has (I've tried calmer and it had no effect either), luckily he has a lovely nature and is controllable most of the time. He was professionally bred and is by another highly strung famous section C, I imagine that's where he's got his fizz from 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. I've tried side reins and having them between the legs but to no avail. He doesn't pull me on the lunge he just shoots off round and round till I go dizzy! He has nearly slipped a few times and that doesn't slow him down either (he thinks he's invincible I think). I also try to use body language such as turning away from him and using a raised hand, he ignores all that, I swear he wears a smile when he's on the lunge! I am afraid to let the line stay long and let him carry on on a circle and I feel I have to draw him in to slow him down (I am such a worrier about him hurting himself). Maybe I'll call his bluff and not draw him in and see if he slows down himself, I imagine he'll just go faster though. Perhaps I should go back to not lunging but I hate to admit defeat and I like to see how he's going from time to time from the ground. I haven't used 2 lines as I worry I'll get in a mess with them where he's so highly strung, I'd have a go on a slower horse but probably not him.


----------



## Spot1 (23 February 2007)

Sounds like you've got a fine lad there 
	
	
		
		
	


	





 [ QUOTE ]
  I am afraid to let the line stay long and let him carry on on a circle  

[/ QUOTE ]

He will be safer on a larger circle and assuming that you have a reasonable surface less likely to stumble, there will also be less strain on his legs.

  [ QUOTE ]
 I feel I have to draw him in to slow him down  

[/ QUOTE ] 

Wind him in.  Wind him up. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





 [ QUOTE ]
Maybe I'll call his bluff and not draw him in and see if he slows down himself  

[/ QUOTE ] 

He will, eventually 
	
	
		
		
	


	





 [ QUOTE ]
Perhaps I should go back to not lungeing but I hate to admit defeat  

[/ QUOTE ] 

Have you got anyone that can help you? Get a friend to lead him in a circle ( on the inside) on the lunge line, if you walk with them, with the rest of the line you will then be able to move away towards the centre of the circle.  You could also try one person lungeing one riding.  Or if you get totally frustrated  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 tie 'im to a post and you run around him  
	
	
		
		
	


	









 [ QUOTE ]
  I haven't used 2 lines as I worry I'll get in a mess with them where he's so highly strung, I'd have a go on a slower horse but probably not him. 

[/ QUOTE ] 

Two lines and a whip can end up a bit like a basket weaver on Es, but with a bit of practice its great fun


----------

